# denyhost I think dose not work good



## mfaridi (Dec 2, 2008)

I install denyhost from port and do everything , this port say for config , but I think this package dose not work good
how I can understand this package work good ??


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 2, 2008)

I use denyhosts on my server, and it works great.

Be sure to edit your /etc/hosts.allow as such:
Comment out the ALL : ALL : allow line, otherwise none of the other rules you set will work.

Use the following for the sshd section:
sshd : /etc/hosts.deniedssh : deny
sshd : ALL : allow

And configure denyhosts appropriately (the denyhosts configuration file is very well commented)


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 2, 2008)

cajunman4life said:
			
		

> I use denyhosts on my server, and it works great.
> 
> Be sure to edit your /etc/hosts.allow as such:
> Comment out the ALL : ALL : allow line, otherwise none of the other rules you set will work.
> ...



Can I see your config files ?
how I can config denyhost send me email when it record new IP ?
I want this package send me email to gmail.com.


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 2, 2008)

There is an example file in /usr/local/etc/denyhosts.conf-dist that you can rename to denyhosts.conf and make the proper edits.

You can change the ADMIN_EMAIL parameter in the config file to whatever email you want.


----------

